# Knife brought to gun fight at Wal-Mart



## Deaf Smith (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=113329&provider=gnews

Police: Man pulls gun during knife fight, faces no charges

"According to investigators, the 26-year-old picked a fight with another customer inside the store. At some point, Dressler pulled a knife.

Another customer, Billy Dunkelberger, 21, tried to help. Officers said Dressler then pointed his knife at him, so Dunkelberger pulled a gun.

No one was hurt, and police arrested Dressler. He's charged with aggravated assault.

Dunkelberger is not facing any charges."

And the son of the man who was attacked said Dunkelberger told the knife welder, "'don't bring a knife to a gun fight".

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like the story had a "happy" ending.  However, if the BG had done more than "point" his knife at the other guy, I suspect the story might might have ended in a way that wouldn't facilitate the use of that tired old _cliché_.


----------



## David43515 (Feb 17, 2010)

It sounds like neither one really intended to use thier weapon for anything more than intimidation. Thankfully we`ll never know for sure. But I`m glad to see that someone was willing to get involved.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention, Dunkelberger had a CCW.

But the thing is if he had to go H2H someone would have been hurt and hurt bad. But with the gun it was settled right there. 

Both walked away, one in cuffs the other with a pat on the back.

I tell students, especially lighter built ones, that if you meet three gang members on the street and they have clubs, chains, knives, and you go H2H with them, even if you are Bruce Lee you are bound to get hurt. But if you have a gun, and you are good with it, they will more than likely back off. And if they dont, some of them are going to be on the ground.

The gun is not a magic wand, but its well ahead of non-firearm weapons.

Deaf


----------



## Guardian (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad no one was hurt.  Some people never learn.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 15, 2010)

Deaf Smith said:


> I tell students, especially lighter built ones, that if you meet three gang members on the street and they have clubs, chains, knives, and you go H2H with them, even if you are Bruce Lee you are bound to get hurt.


 
Strength in numbers.  That's one of the most important lessons that you can teach someone when it comes to self-defense.  

It doesn't matter if you're some 6th degree black belt who can pulverize someone with a punch.  The more assailants there are, the more likely someone's going to land a lucky sucker punch / wild blow.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 15, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Strength in numbers. That's one of the most important lessons that you can teach someone when it comes to self-defense.
> 
> *It doesn't matter if you're some 6th degree black belt who can pulverize someone with a punch. The more assailants there are, the more likely someone's going to land a lucky sucker punch* */ wild blow*.


Good point, I always felt that the black belt, if taught right, not only helped up physically but prepared us mentally to make wise choices.


----------



## StudentCarl (Apr 16, 2010)

First rule of gunfighting: Have a gun.

Notice that having a superior weapon actually prevented this situation from getting as bad as it could have...AND that those involved used words to control the situation short of launching bullets.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Its great that they reseolved it without blood... but IMHO dont pull something that you do not intend to use . I understand tools can be brandished to convince would be threats to cease and desist but all in all its just putting the power in the gun and not ones ability with thier own body. I can see the point of drawing down with the intent to destroy but being able to convince them otherwise before reholstering but flashing a pistol and accompanying it with a cliche seems pubescent to me.


----------



## Golden Harvest (May 9, 2010)

David43515 said:


> It sounds like neither one really intended to use thier weapon for anything more than intimidation. Thankfully we`ll never know for sure. But I`m glad to see that someone was willing to get involved.



Anyone that threatens you with a weapon has already given you his intention clearly.  Using a weapon for intimidation is dumb.  Thank goodness there was someone that was willing to get involved at the risk of his own safety.  I would consider Mr. Dunkelberger a hero.  The situation could have been tragic.


----------

